# Just bought a new summer carry gun, G30



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Stopped at a local joint on Saturday half interested in buying something and half looking around. Originally I was thinking of getting a P2000sk for summer carry as my USPc is too big for me to conceal under a t-shirt. Then this little bugger caught my eye. An OD G30. I've always wanted an OD Glock, just for something different. Handled it, BS'ed with the guy there for a while and left... empty handed. I made it all of about a block when I turned around and went back. :mrgreen:










Took it to the range on Sunday, report coming soon. Now I need a nice IWB holster. Any recommendations? I really like how my Galco Summer Comfort feels with my USPc but doesn't look like they offer it for the G36.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!

My G36 is carried either:

IWB in a Crossbreed SuperTuck
OWB in a Galco Side Snap Scabbard

Enjoy!


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

spartan said:


> stopped at a local joint on saturday half interested in buying something and half looking around. Originally i was thinking of getting a p2000sk for summer carry as my uspc is too big for me to conceal under a t-shirt. Then this little bugger caught my eye. An od g30. I've always wanted an od glock, just for something different. Handled it, bs'ed with the guy there for a while and left... Empty handed. I made it all of about a block when i turned around and went back. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a clip grip on my g29 that works well. Blackhawk holster also is good.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome! The OD Green really stands out better in looks than the boring black.

Go for a Galco.


----------

